# ride along in Nissan Z



## drive615 (May 1, 2021)

Was able to ride along in both the manual and auto Z's today! The full ride in the auto is next video!

Colors featured: boulder gray and passion red


----------



## alarmingprefer (9 mo ago)

This car this great


----------

